# L92 heads plus supercharger?



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

so my plan is to get some l92 heads but i dont know what combustion chamber size to get i know basically the smaller the better but what is that gonna do to my compression? on slponline they have two setups one 70.2 cc and one 64 cc.. all of this said what i need to know is if i were to put a 64 cc heads on my car and then slap a supercharger on is my compression ratio gonna be some crazy number and require race fuel?? is it gonna be better to just get the 70.2 cc? also if there is a place that has cheaper heads let me know because slp is the cheapest i can find given that it is a complete set. thanks guys!!:willy:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The smaller the combustion chamber the higher your compression ratio will be. What supercharger are you looking at? As far as I know Magnuson don't make a L92 Maggie setup for the GTO.

Note that LS6 243 heads are 64cc and LS1 241 are 66 or 67cc. You'll be fine with 64cc heads, you won't need to run race fuel, just a good tune.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

oh cool that helps a lot on the combustion chambers:cheers but i was wanting to get a pro charger.. i hadnt really thought of the intake being different.. wouldnt a procharger be the same mount up because it just goes threw the throttle body? thanks:cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Bluegoat05 said:


> . wouldnt a procharger be the same mount up because it just goes threw the throttle body? thanks:cheers


Yes.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks man!! one more question.. how much horsepower difference do you think it would be with the 70.2cc vs 64cc? because there is a pretty good price difference


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know, hard to say. Whats the price differance?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

here is the 64 cc SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED $2195 and the 70cc SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED $1695 so about $500 and they also have one with a cam and 64cc SLP ONLINE - COOKIES ARE DISABLED and there is a dyno print out on that last one..


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

what one would you choose?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If your main goal is to supercharge it, I'll go with the 70cc. Your able to squeeze alittle more and throw more air into it before having to go meth. Thats a big price gap if you ask me, its your money


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ok great that sound like it makes sense thanks again your always helpful:rofl:


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem, I try.:lol:


----------



## HITMAN803 (Apr 10, 2010)

For that price I would go a different route for sure.......


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

HITMAN803 For that price I would go a different route for sure....... 
if you have a different route im open for options:cheers i've done quite a bit of lookin and that is the cheapest way i have found.. but keep in mind it comes with ported heads head bolts intake throttle body and gaskets


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

SLP is expensive, but you can't beat the results of what L92 heads offers. *Dustyminpin* proved that with his results. He is putting down numbers what stock supecharged guys are getting. Combined with a supercharger you'll get some darn good results. Seeing that the Camaro katts is putting down some darn good numbers w/12 more cubes is impressive.


----------

